# Pe-built Seaview?



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone know when the new 1/350 pre built seaviews come out?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

pe built?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think he means pre-built...


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Glad to see that there are alot of spelling bee winners out there. Ok oops!!
Pre-built, pre-packaged, pre-painted Seaviews. 1/350 scale?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

moebiusman said:


> Glad to see that there are alot of spelling bee winners out there. Ok oops!!
> Pre-built, pre-packaged, pre-painted Seaviews. 1/350 scale?


OMG, if you only knew how many times my brain was ahead of my fingers and I missed a key, only to have many posts just about my error, it's a slow night.....:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Waiting on a final finished sample. I haven't been happy with the look of it so far, so we're trying to improve it at this point. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! Sorry. I thought you meant PE as in Seaviews with _photo-etch _included. The thread title and your query were both spelled the same way so I didn't think it was a typo. I wasn't correcting you. I leave that for John Payne to do...


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Moebius,

I guess you are speaking in a official manner. I have to say thats great!
(Right from the horses mouth) so cool to talk to the people from Moebius.
You see, up here in Canada there are very few model shops that carry Moebius kits,
So its hard to find.at least on the west coast. Just trying to get a feel for when to start looking, coz when the U.S. gets kits it can take up to 4 or 5 weeks after that for it to show up here. Damn Canada customs. LOL I love Moebius models!!!!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Will you buy a Pre Painted Seaview?*

I will but just one or maybe 2.I am pleased that I have built and painted my own Seaview before seeing one built by someone else or saw the new Moebius Pre Painted assembled Seaview.It kinda takes away from the enthusiasm when your building your own kit to see it assembled and built before you finish your own for the first time.This is one time where I am ahead of the game and have seen and painted the model myself!.Great feeling for sure.Any word on the release of the New Pre Painted Seaview?and will you buy one,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Personally, I prefer to build and paint my own..
Z


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I built the 1/128 scale Seaview a long time ago and I had a great time with it.
I added my own scratch built lighting kit and made a 4 ft long sea floor diorama.

What I am trying to say is I think its great a pre-built version is comming and 
I will buy it for shure. Why? coz its a cool add to the Moebius collection and why not
have both. Just think that display shelf makers everywere will thank you for keeping them
busy.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I would actually take the prebuilt one over the model when it comes to the smaller one. Thats just me, but I want two for sure. I will be building a small one as well. 

I got four big ones, three are RC, and I LOVE THEM.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the pre built and probably wouldn't stock it in my shop. I find most model builders dont want pre finished toymodels, and, likewise, people that buy pre finished and die cast stuff aren't model builders. 

Plus I already have the model and I enjoyed building it and finishing it the way I want it. 
Im sure the pre built will be of a decent quality but probably not the same as building and super detailing the kit yourself, which is what I did.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I think there is room for both. I plan on getting a pre-built to put it in my office at work. I would not put one I built there because if something happened to it I would feel worse!

Mark Dean


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> I wouldn't buy the pre built and probably wouldn't stock it in my shop. I find most model builders dont want pre finished toymodels, and, likewise, people that buy pre finished and die cast stuff aren't model builders.
> 
> Plus I already have the model and I enjoyed building it and finishing it the way I want it.
> Im sure the pre built will be of a decent quality but probably not the same as building and super detailing the kit yourself, which is what I did.




I dont feel thats a fair call coz I do buy some high end die cast cars from 
Exoto & BBR, who do fantasic work with pre-built Ferrari's. Plus in this case
they make many cars that nobody else makes so its them or nuthing.

At the same time I am no master modeler but I build as much as time permits.
and love scratch built add ons, and that sort of (hands on do it yourself)
fun you get from a kit. I added a few pics of some of my recent builds, The Flying sub will have 20 l.e.d.'s in it when complete. And has been a blast to work on. Its true that the detail you can get with a kit is much better. but there are some who collect as well as build.

I agree that there is room for both for shure. I also feel that everyone 
is allowed to have there own opinion.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Well put Moebiusman!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Plenty of room for opinions. I just said I wouldn't buy one. About the only pre finished thing I have bought was a Danbury Mint Goldfinger car. It was well done but not as good as if it were a kit I built and painted myself.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually, you said "I find most model builders dont want pre finished toymodels, and, likewise, people that buy pre finished and die cast stuff aren't model builders." I remember the day I bought my first "prebuilt toymodel"--I suddenly lost all my model-building skills and all memory of ever having built a model was automatically erased from my brain...


----------

